# New Zealand Tax Question



## wasiler (Feb 3, 2012)

I am a U.S. citizen planning to move to N.Z. in May and my visa is currently under consideration. I have been informed that I have the option to apply for a 5 year work visa or a 2.5 year work visa. The 2.5 year visa allows me to become a resident after 2 years while the other does not.

If I become a dual resident (U.S. and N.Z.), I figure I could file for the U.S. federal tax exception and only pay the N.Z. tax. I understand N.Z. takes tax out of your paycheck up front....Now, here is my question. If I decide to work in another country other than the U.S. or N.Z., will I still owe tax in N.Z.? or can I get a tax exemption similar to the U.S. for working in another country? 

I hope this make sense. :confused2:


----------



## Kristina Andersen (Feb 28, 2013)

You will need to declare for tax in NZ if you are either a tax resident (different rules apply from immigration residency) or you have any income in NZ. There are rules that apply and treaties that usually help if you end up in a situation of owing tax to more than one country.


----------

